# got an android phone and use location services?



## Pingu (Aug 18, 2014)

if you have an android phone and use the location services feature you may want to visit this link.

both kinda cool and scary at the same time:

https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0


its not 100% accurate but mine was pretty close


----------



## salem (Aug 18, 2014)

wow


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 18, 2014)

the red lines are a bit rubbish... when you first look it gives the impression that it's tracking you all the time along your route, whenactually it's just joining the dots of places i've had the location thing turned on with straight lines, pretty much at random.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Already a thread.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...een-with-google-maps-location-history.324901/


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah. I used it to find out how I got home at the weekend. Useful stuff.


----------



## bmd (Aug 18, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Already a thread.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...een-with-google-maps-location-history.324901/


 
Is Pogofish doing apprenticeships now?


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 18, 2014)

bmd said:


> Is Pogofish doing apprenticeships now?


I have no idea


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 18, 2014)

bmd said:


> Is Pogofish doing apprenticeships now?


Pogofishfinger


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 18, 2014)

I think the main lesson here is that if you are planning on committing a high profile crime, leave your phone at home.

(Please don't tell me if someone made that joke on the older thread...)


----------



## bmd (Aug 18, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I think the main lesson here is that if you are planning on committing a high profile crime, leave your phone at home.
> 
> *(Please don't tell me if someone made that joke on the older thread...)*




I think that job is open. You could volunteer!


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 18, 2014)

If they're both current threads it's not really pogofishing.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 18, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> If they're both current threads it's not really pogofishing.


Thank you


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 18, 2014)

It should be called FishFingering.
But that doesn't sounds right, at all


----------



## bmd (Aug 18, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Thank you


 
It wasn't a go at you! Well, I suppose it was but a lighthearted one.


----------



## keybored (Aug 18, 2014)

A shameful reminder of my recent Tinder binge  Thank Google there is a "Delete History" button.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 18, 2014)

bmd said:


> It wasn't a go at you! Well, I suppose it was but a lighthearted one.


You're a big meanie


----------



## bmd (Aug 18, 2014)

keybored said:


> A shameful reminder of my recent Tinder binge  Thank Google there is a "Delete History" button.


 
You can't just leave it there. Details! Or are they on the Tinder thread already?


----------



## Pingu (Aug 18, 2014)

bmd said:


> Is Pogofish doing apprenticeships now?




yeah they are like the old YOP scheme


----------



## pogofish (Aug 19, 2014)

Pingu said:


> its not 100% accurate but mine was pretty close



According to that, I'm somewhere off the coast of South Korea *right now*!


----------



## Pingu (Aug 19, 2014)

pogofish said:


> According to that, I'm somewhere off the coast of South Korea *right now*!




what is the weather like?


----------

